# Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?



## LordHelmchen (27. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

da ich nun umgezogen bin und über einen kleinen Garten verfüge, möchte ich mir einen kleinen Kompost bauen, damit die Wurmversorgung gesichert ist.

Die Grundfläche sollte nicht viel größer als ca. 40 cm sein, sonst ist der Garten gleich weg.

Was muss ich dabei beachten? Material, Isolierung, ...? Hat jemand schon etwas in der Größe gebaut?

Grüßle!


----------



## Hechters (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Hallo,
sei mir Bitte nicht Böse wenn ich behaupte, daß Du uns hier Verar... willst. Dein Garten ist wohl so groß wie mein Klo??? Spaß bei Seite! Ein Komposter sollte schon min. 1m x 1m haben. Und evl. sogar bis 1m hoch, damit Du mehrere Schichten legen Kannst. Erde dann Bioabfälle aus der Küche und wieder Erdschicht u.s.w. Dann solltest Du Warten.
Kannst Du aber mal genau nach- Googleen

MfG Hechters


----------



## LordHelmchen (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

klar will ich euch hier verarschen! #q

Sorry, aber mir geht es hier nicht darum, dass der Kompost "artgerecht" gehalten wird! Was in groß funktioniert wird ja auch in klein einigermaßen klappen #c


----------



## crazyFish (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Wenns gar nich ums komposten geht sondern nur um Würmer, dann schau dir doch ma bei den den grösseren Angelsportanbietern im Netz die Wurmfarmen an. 
Dann beleibt auch noch ein wenig im Platz im Garten .


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

das denke ich nicht lord helmchen........deine masse sind schon sehr begrenzt....ich habe im garten auch einen komposthaufen,der 1 auf 1 ist und nen meter hoch.....nimmt aber sehr wenig platz weg...steht genau in der ecke und stört net.............
er wurde von meinem vormieter gebaut,ganz simpel....4 rundpfosten an den ecken in den boden gerammt und dann die seiten mit eingelassenen holzlatten zugenagelt mit 5cm abstand das der kompost schön atmen kann........hab demletzt unten mal rausgeschaufelt und hatte sofort an die 30 mistwürmer.......tauwürmer wirst du weniger finden aber schöne mistwürmer...gruss micha
über denke das mit der grösse nochmal


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Beste Zuchterfolge gibt es mit *Eisenia foetida* der vermehrt sich alle 3-4 Wochen.

Im Garten steht nen Thermokomposter(muß vor Aufbau gegen Wühlmäuse gesichert werden sonst nix Würmer(von unten dicht machen Draht Beton etc.)alles andere machen die Würmer von allein.

Im Keller hab ich nen Faß 100ltr,Erde drin die immer feucht gehalten werden muß,gefüttert wird mit Haferflocken und Salat.Die vermehren sich darin genauso wie im Kompost wenn nicht sogar besser,einmal im Jahr entleeren Würmer aussortieren und neu aufbauen mit Erde + Nahrung.

Superwurm züchtet seine Dendros unter Dauerlicht in offenen Kisten ca 60x40x20cm,dadurch das Neonlicht 24Std.brennt, hauen sie nicht ab,weil sie lichtscheu sind,so bleiben sie immer in der Kiste mit Erde und futter bis sie verkauft werden. 

lg


----------



## LordHelmchen (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten! 

Aber glaubt mir, 1 x 1 Meter wird nicht gehen, da der Garten nur 4 x 3 Meter ist. 

Mir ist die Idee auch nur gekommen, weil ich am WE meine Weichei-Pflanzen reingeholt habe und in einem alten Topf mit 5 Liter Erde schon 9 Regenwürmer gefunden habe. Mit ein bisschen Nahrung als Lockmittel für die Krabbler sollte es ja quasi noch besser funktionieren.

Meint ihr, es würde auch ein Kübel aus dem Baumarkt gehen, seitlich überall kleine (10mm) Löcher rein und den Boden mit vielen großen Löchern versehen?


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

die idee mit dem 100 liter fass im keller geht mir nicht mehr aus dem kopf.....
sag mal helmchen,hast du nen kellerraum zur verfügung...ich find die idee klasse
gruss micha


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Ja nen Regenfaß geht dazu muste aber zu hälfte einbudeln,am besten im Keller-Garage mit nen 50-...ltr.faß oder Maurerkübel,da haste auch keine Probleme mit Vögeln Mäusen etc.

Hab bei googel mal ne Indoor Wohnungszuchtanlage gesehn für Balkon Wohnzimmer etc.Eisenia läßt sich fast überall drin züchten nur Nahrung und Substrat muß stimmen und immer feuchtes Substrat haben-halten,die Würmer brauchen feuchtigkeit zur Vermehrung.
lg


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Leider muß ein Komposthaufen groß sein -sonnst ist das Verhältnis Oberfläche zu Volumen zu klein-und das Hauptleben spielt sich im inneren ab.


----------



## LordHelmchen (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Ui, im Keller wird das aber äußerst eng! Da müsste ich erst 5-8 mal zum Recyclinghof fahrenum überhaupt einen Fuß rein zu bekommen. :g

Ich werde das einfach mal ausprobieren mit so einem schwarzen Kübel aus dem Baumarkt. Viel verlieren kann ich ja nicht außer die 3€ für den Kübel  

Kann ich das auch jetzt schon machen, obwohl der Winter vor der Tür steht?


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Also ich würd es zum frühling tun.Damit sich übern Sommer ein Zyklus aufbaut und im Winter die Würmer eine gute Stube haben.
lg


----------



## schrauber78 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Nun mal so zur Verständnis: Was soll der Blödfug? Überhaupt auf die Idee zu kommen, sich einen einen Komopsthaufen in den Garten zu setzen, der nicht mal 1qm misst.
Wär es dan nicht sinnvoller, wenn man sich die Tauis aufm Rasen sucht?!?


----------



## Seele (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Nimm nen 50l Kiebel (für die nicht Bayer: Eimer) einfach die Küchenabfälle rein und setzt Mistwürmer von nem Bekannten oder kauf dir welche rein. Nach kurzer Zeit werden sie sich vermehren, nur darfst du natürlich nicht zuviel auf einmal dann raus nehmen. Und denk dran den Kiebel oben zu verschließen sonst hauen dir alle ab am besten mit nem Deckel und kleine löcher mit ner dünnen Stricknadel reinmachen (zuvor heiß machen dann gehts ganz leicht). So hast du ne sehr gute Chance auf ne schöne Wurmzucht


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Löcher im Behälter bei Mistwürmern im Keller ist keine gute Idee die kommen überall durch und sind wahre Kletterkünstler,besser ein Deckel der wirklich stramm drauf sitzt,und da mittig (Mitte) ein ca 5x5cm Loch rein schneiden,darauf klebt ihr dann Fliegengitter extra fein,oder nehmt Hauchdünnen gewebten Stoff (wo man durchschauen kann).Diesen klebt(Patex Sekundenkleber etc.)ihr dann aufs Loch großflächig drauf,also großflächig überlappen lassen so das alle Fluchtwege dicht sind. Löcher bedeuten auch Fluchtmöglichkeiten und gerade Mistwürmer sind im Dunklen Keller sehr aktiv.
lg


----------



## schadstoff (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

GG ich mach ne Wurmzucht auf... wie geil ist das denn

Gruss Schadstoff   :m


----------



## Bondex (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

ich denke auch das Volumen muß stimmen wenn man das outdoor macht. Im Winter bei Frost bekommen die Würmer sonst kalte Füße weil der Haufen durchkühlt. Große (Mist) Haufen dampfen ja auch im Winter weil die Tempereatur im Inneren mollig warm ist. Mist (vom Schwein gibts leider nur noch sehr selten... ist übrigens ideal wenn man Rotwürmer oder Gelbschwänze halten will. Im Kompost dürfen auf keinen Fall Kalk oder Schnellkompostierer eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Seele (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Drum sag ich ja oben am Deckel und da nur kleine rein und ich hab schon sehr viele Zuchten gehabt. Die Fliegengittervariation ist auch ne Möglichkeit, des kannst machen wie ein Dachdecker


----------



## gründler (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinen Kompost selber bauen?*

Im Sommer geh ich einmal im monat zu unseren bekannten und suche mir 2 Eimer Pferdeäpfel aus'n Misthaufen,die kommen dann oben auf die Würmer schön breitflächig verteilen so das überall was liegt,dazu noch nen Packet Haferflocken und dann fallen die in einen fress und Liebesrausch.Mit Haferflocken kriegt man sie innerhalb weniger Tage zu richtig fetten dicken Mistwurmmonstern,geht auch mit gekauften Eimer nehmen,Blumenerde Torf feucht machen Würmer rein Haferflocken drauf 1 Woche bei 15-20grad und ihr werdet staunen.
Mach ich immer 1-2 Wochen vor Cup's damit ich da extrem dicke Rotwürmer habe.
Wenn man sich bißchen damit befaßt(Zucht) ist das irgendwann wie Gupys oder Black Mollys züchten.
lg

Hier mal mein Schnellzuchteimer um in 1-2 Wochen extreme dicke Würmer zu erhalten(Haferflocken Salat),und selbst darin vermehren sie sich wie draussen und im Faß.Das Datum der Cam läßt sich nicht mehr einstellen daher wieder mal Zukunftsbilder.

Ach ja ich züchte nur *Eisenia foetida* keine Dendrobenas.


----------

